# Trip to Range



## Da Bomb (Jun 21, 2008)

My dad is taking me to the range today, and i am going to look at bigger bows. Right now i have a Bear Brave bow now and i want to look at the Reflex bows. Do you guys suggest anything good for me?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

whats your price range


----------



## Da Bomb (Jun 21, 2008)

*my price range*

My price range is 300


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

you might be able to pick up a used reflex for that, just depends

if you want a new bow, look at the fred bears, parkers, and pses.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

The Mathews Ignition bow is around that price range! It is a great bow! Bear also has a few bows that I know of... If you need a little more information just let me know you can either email me or PM me and I will help you out the best I can!
Email:[email protected]

Shoot Straight,
Jake


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Build one!


----------



## Rossbow12 (Jul 4, 2008)

daimond by bowtech they're great bows


----------



## Da Bomb (Jun 21, 2008)

*dimond bow*

My dad was thinking of buying me the dimond bow what do u think i think its cool what about u


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

look at the PSE sieries of bows.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i would get one of the diamonds. they a great bow


----------



## Da Bomb (Jun 21, 2008)

Does it shoot well let me know


----------



## Da Bomb (Jun 21, 2008)

*diamond*

has anyone ever shot the diamond:dog1:?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

yes i hav it a good youth bow. you should also try the browning micro adrenline


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

hoyt has the kobalt which is just a little bigger than a kids bow for around that price range


----------



## Da Bomb (Jun 21, 2008)

all right cool im looking for a bow thats draw weight around 20 to 30 pounds


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Da Bomb said:


> all right cool im looking for a bow thats draw weight around 20 to 30 pounds


Try looking at the PSE Bruin. When I got my PSE Brute last year, the Bruin was a definite choice. It's draw weight (and length) I believe can be easily adjusted by simply undoing a set of screws (or something similar), moving something, then retightening. Also it's a nice bow.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

look at the browning micro eclipse it has a little more speed and forgivness than the micro adrenaline


----------



## Da Bomb (Jun 21, 2008)

i looked at them thier cool thanks guys


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

parker contender xp! its smooth and quiet!


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Id go with the hoyt kobalt or one of the diamond bows.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

*Diamond Edge*

The Diamond Edge is a great bow- small fast and can last a looooonnnnggggg time. When you need to move up in draw weight you can send it in to Bowtech/Diamond and they will change the limbs for you. By doing this you will be able to go up to #50 and since there is a sliding module you can change it at home and it is adjustable from 18"-28".


----------



## [ylee] (Aug 22, 2008)

bowhunter502 said:


> The Diamond Edge is a great bow- small fast and can last a looooonnnnggggg time. When you need to move up in draw weight you can send it in to Bowtech/Diamond and they will change the limbs for you. By doing this you will be able to go up to #50 and since there is a sliding module you can change it at home and it is adjustable from 18"-28".


yea i agree..i bought one like a year ago and i love it!!


----------

